# Pics of my 25 Gallon Whites Tree Frog tank and random photo sharing.



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

this tank is still a work in progress but i have completely restructured it. When i got it it had live plants just kinda thrown in there and dirty soil i dont think he had cleaned it as often as it needed to be because it kinda smelt and by no means should it smell.








A picture of my Marbled Salamander








A picture of the Northern Pike i caught this year with my bear hands when it grabbed onto the blue gill i was realing in.








A picture of one of my Mossy Frogs








One of the Banana California Kingsnakes at work that decided to bite me








The daddy Hedgehog








And one of the babies








An awesome goose at the vet when we took my dog to get some vacines








One of the baby chinchillas that were born earlier this week.








My 40 gallon with Red x Gold Bearded Dragon still a work in progress








My kitty Bacon sitting on his but sleeping like he always does(its really wierd)








A beautiful Anemone we had at work








My Green Cheek Chicken and the two Sun Conures i rescued this summer(you can see how messed up his beak was when i got him)








And my Haloween costume last year. I was a beer keg construction worker who died lol?








And another one








Feel free to share some of your photos too.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Great pictures! The Pike is awesome! And that is an awesome Goose.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol the goose was crazy everytime i would turn my back he would edge is way closer and closer to me and my dog. at one point i turned around and he was right behind us and my dog just kinda sat there like hmmmm


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

lol. I remember a Goose I saw once that was crazy he would chase me around lol. And then one of the ducks was quacking and it sounded like laughter.


----------

